

V8 benchmark run against ActionScript in a wide amount of browsers/FlashPlayerss - false
http://iq12.com/blog/as3-benchmark/

======
whatever_dude
And still, the other (rendering) benchmarks where Flash generally leads got no
comments and no upvotes.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2649759>

Seriously Hacker News.

~~~
MetaMan
Thanks for the link. Yes is it sad that many (most?) developers are only
paying attention to the headline CPU benchmarks rather than the GUImark 3
benchmark which for me is much closer to real world apps.

The GUImark benchmark tests clearly show that while Flash video on current
mobile devices is not quite as good as HTML5 (because of Flash's lack of
support for Video Hardware acceleration - which apparently is fixed with Flash
10.3?), for Bitmap and vector rendering Flash still has a X2 performance
advantage.

------
arthur_debert
The irony of it is that Adobe took AS2 (wich was ECMAScript) and turned it
into a Javesque language. Not only javascript has blossomed, but performance
was always coupled to the static nature of AS3.

In short: they moved the language to the opposite direction of where most
people are going, and also ended up with a slower statically typed language.

~~~
ken_railey
The situation is not quite so cut and dry, I think. AS3 was supposedly
intended to be an implementation of ECMAScript 4, which was derailed by the
(ECMAScript 3.1) Harmony project.

Also, I believe the Tamarin AS3 compiler used by Adobe is a collaboration with
Mozilla, and both the Adobe Flash Player and Mozilla TraceMonkey engine use
the same JIT compiler.

~~~
strmpnk
I believe they use the assembler but not the whole tracer. I think the
modifications were too heavy so it was pretty much replaced. I could be wrong
though, I can't find the reference.

------
jjm
I think the site is down. Google text only cache here:

[http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Np7ljkB...](http://webcache.googleusercontent.com/search?q=cache:Np7ljkBgJloJ:iq12.com/blog/as3-benchmark/+iq12.com+benchmark&hl=en&gl=us&strip=1)

Update (chart): <http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/819/chartb.jpg/>

Best i could do from online caches, hope this site comes back cause I'd like
to see a bigger chart.

~~~
jannes
I think there used to be some diagrams, so the text-only version might not be
the whole picture. Unfortunately that's all we can get right now.

~~~
cubicle67
yes, a lot of the information was in the graphs

graph information, paraphrased from memory:

actionscript comes along, performance bumps up slightly every few years. all
browsers start below actionscript, but over time they surpass it. Average
performance of different js versions has climbed sharply over time, whilst
performance of actionscript has increased only slightly

